# **ATTENTION ANGLERS**



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

At the risk of sounding like a preacher I am calling on all of my angling brothers and sisters. Now is the time to step up and support, in my view, one of the most important lawsuits filed in a long, long time. I am asking you to look deep in your hearts and pockets and Join the Utah Stream Access Coalition and donate to this ever so worthy cause. Dont let the burden of many be carried by only a few! Preserve your rights and your childrens rights to access the streambeds of Utah! To those of you who have already or are currently helping to fight the good fight, your efforts are greatly appreciated!

If you ever find yourself unsuccessfully finding a place to fish for the afternoon because every pull-out looks like the liquor store parking lot on New Years Eve, or your favorite stretch of river has a barbed wire fence across it, think about this lawsuit and ask yourself, "Did I help?"

Thanks. Sermon over... TB

http://www.utahstreamaccess.org/


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You forgot to tell them the particulars of why they should do this!

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/home/50666 ... t.html.csp

The stream access battle has gone back to the courts, where nasty old HB141 will probably be found to be unlawful.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Your right but they should know by now. The lawsuit has already been discussed on this forum. But for anyone who hasnt heard, well there ya go  Thanks Catherder!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

bump


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

TODAY OUR RODS, TOMORROW OUR GUNS.

Any hunters out there willing to stand up and help, or are you waiting for them to pry your guns out of your cold dead fingers?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

More coverage in the paper today.

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/blogsfishi ... s.html.csp


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I did my donation several days ago. One of the very few local donations in several years, with the hope of many more years of great experiences. Donate to the things you believe in.  Don't have much money so I have to choose carefully.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

I cant afford to donate much either but I made mine yesterday. Every little bit helps!!!


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Its a little suprising to me that with 174 views on this thread(as of this morning) there has been only 5 people willing to give any input. I surely thought there were more people on this site devoted to thier passion. Prove me wrong.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

it was like the meetings. 300 people said they wanted to come but only 14 of us would show up.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sure the lawsuit will be the main thrust of discussion at the upcoming Utah Waterways Task Force Nov. 18 at 11 a.m. at the State Capitol in Room 250. It is time for anglers to show up en masse again and let their voices be heard. Lawsuits may get their attention, but real people standing up for their rights is just as important for the task force to see.

From the article. The best way to be heard is to show up! See you there!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

reminder, the meeting is on the 18th at the state capitol, room 250 at 11am, show up and let your voice count


----------

